
Coffin Beds and Penny Sleeps: An Exhibition on Victorian Homelessness - DanBC
https://hyperallergic.com/200035/coffin-beds-and-penny-sleeps-an-exhibition-on-victorian-homelessness/
======
DanBC
The Wikipedia article also has some interesting bits and more photos.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_penny_coffin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_penny_coffin)

> At the low end was a penny sit-up, where a homeless client could get food
> and shelter from the cold in exchange for a penny. He was allowed to sit on
> a bench all night, but was not allowed to sleep. For an additional penny,
> there was the "two penny hangover". It was like a penny sit-up except that a
> rope was placed in front of the bench. The client was allowed to sleep when
> he leaned on (or hung over) the rope during the night. He was not allowed to
> lie down flat on his back and sleep. For four pennies, a homeless client
> could stay at a coffin house.

> He received food and shelter. Moreover, he was allowed to lie down flat on
> his back and sleep in a coffin shaped wooden box. The client was given a
> tarpaulin for covering.

